# magnesium for anxiety?



## Merci86 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have any of you tried it and what dosage do you take? Do you find it helpful? I've heard it also works as a muscle relaxer.

*I'm thinking of trying magnesium citrate, it got some good reviews~


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Magnesium helps my mood a little.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't take it by itself. Magnesium citrate/oxide is in my multivitamin. I always feel better while taking a multi, but it's hard to tell which vitamin/mineral is contributing to overall wellness. If you like nuts, they have a lot of magnesium in them, too. A couple handfuls of peanuts, walnuts, almonds, etc should help.


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

Topical magnesium "oil" may be a better way to go.



> No, there is no potential for a laxative effect. This is a fundamental advantage of using Ancient Minerals magnesium products topically, as your skin can naturally self-regulate the absorption of minerals. The laxative effect seen by many users of various oral magnesium supplements is due to an inability of the GI tract to absorb larger quantities of elemental magnesium that are found in dietary supplements, and the consequence is your bowels attempting to flush the unabsorbed excess out. While different people have varying thresholds of sensitivity to oral magnesium supplements, there is zero potential for this to occur when Ancient Minerals is used topically.


http://www.ancient-minerals.com/#Q5


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

*II ordered*

I ordered this magnesium:
http://www.vitaminlife.com/product-exec/PNAME/High_Absorption_Magnesium/product_id/47027


----------

